# Intending Couples: 5 Medical Tests You Should Do Before You Get Married



## rhamses (Aug 6, 2015)

For most people, the joy of finding true love and deciding to enter into matrimony with a spouse usually knows no bounds. However, most people enter into this lifelong union without adequate knowledge of their partner’s health status and so become disappointed and frustrated with marriage because of medical conditions that could have been identified and tackled before this lifelong commitment.

The knowledge of your intending partner’s health status by no means implies that marriage is not possible, but provides an avenue to make informed consent and enables you and your spouse to seek proper medical care early to prevent unnecessary stress and burden during marriage. In this article, we will be looking at 5 medical tests you should do before you get married.

*1. Test for HIV and other sexual transmitted diseases (STDs)*
With the current prevalence of HIV and other STDs, it is important that spouses should request for their partners to be screened for these diseases before marriage. HIV, hepatitis B and C are lifelong conditions that, if not properly managed, can put serious strain on the marriage. The knowledge of your partner’s status helps you to protect yourself/ seek adequate medical care if your partner turns out to be positive and you also decide to go ahead with the marriage. Lifelong care and support is needed for partners who are infected. Other STDs e.g. gonorrhea, syphilis, bacterial vaginosis and warts can be treated with proper medical care. This reduces the risk of infertility and miscarriages during marriage.

*2. Test for blood group:*
Knowledge of your spouse’s blood group is important before marriage because of rhesus isoimmunisation/ blood group incompatibility that affects the fetus. This test is easy to perform and the result is usually ready within 30 minutes. Blood group is assigned to an individual as A, B, O and AB with another component known as the Rhesus factor, which is referred to as positive or negative. Women with rhesus negative blood group married to rhesus positive husbands have a greater chance of rhesus incompatibility, where the mother produces antibodies (body defense system) to target the red blood cells of the growing fetus (rhesus positive fetus), leading to intrauterine death and miscarriages. Knowledge of your spouse’s blood group will alert your doctor to institute preventive measures which are used to prevent rhesus incompatibility reactions during pregnancy.

*3. Test for sickle cell gene:*
Sickle cell disease is a chronic and debilitating medical condition caused by a defect in red blood cells. As the name implies, these cells are shaped as a ‘sickle’ and this affects their ability to pass through tiny blood vessels to supply oxygen to cells and tissue. This accounts for most crises experienced by sickle cell patients. It is advisable for sickle cell patients (SS) not to marry a carrier of the sickle cell gene (AS) because of the 50% chance of having a baby with the disease in each pregnancy. However, a sickle cell patient (SS) can marry an individual with no trait of the disease (AA), as their offspring will only be carriers of the sickle cell genes.

*4. Fertility Test*
This may sound out of place or weird, but truth be told, a fertility test is another test that all intending coupes should do before saying ‘I DO’. This is important because fertility issues can be addressed as early as possible without the unnecessary biological, psychological, social and emotional trauma associated with barrenness. A fertility test typically includes seminal analysis for the men to assess for male fertility; hormonal assay for both couples e.g. FSH, LH, Prolactin, Testosterone, estrogen and progesterone. Test for ovulation for the women, a pelvic ultrasound scan, may also be needed to assess the internal reproductive organs for any congenital or acquired abnormalities.

*5. Testing for possible genetic /chronic medical conditions:*
Marriage is a lifelong commitment with both partners looking after each another. Knowledge of possible genetic or chronic conditions of your partner wouldn’t be harmful, but it will go a long way in assisting both couples on how to best prepare for the challenges ahead. Early testing allows couples to seek medical care before the medical conditions arrive at a terminal stage. This test depends on the region and the common chronic/genetic condition seen in that populace. However, this test should include screening for diabetes, test for hypertension, certain cancers, kidney disease and test for thalassemia.

Do you agree that couples should screen for medical conditions before they get married?


----------



## curator (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure I agree with the fertility test. This is for better for worse.. maybe we should check the bank account first as well


----------



## Temitope (Aug 6, 2015)

@curator, these are medical tests, not financial tests. Also, for better for worse applies to finances too. But here is a financial dose for intending couples too; http://www.nigerianbulletin.com/thr...ns-you-must-have-when-getting-married.112001/


----------



## curator (Aug 8, 2015)

Agreed but the fertility test does not sit well. I am sure it is sound advice but maybe everyone should have children before they get married so they are sure.

Grear article though!


----------

